# My husband got his buck



## IndyGardenGal (Apr 5, 2009)

Nothing like the bucks we used to see out in Kansas, but he's a good buck nonetheless.

(Is it weird that I *like* to take pictures of his deer?)


----------



## gladetop (May 10, 2005)

Very Nice!! Congrats to him


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

no its not weird you like to take pictures of his bucks its weird your not out to get your own for pics !


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

Nice buck. No, it's not wierd to take pictures of them.


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Apr 5, 2009)

Downhome--I used to go out with him but now I stay home with the kids while he's out.

I guess I've gotten so used to my mother-in-law telling me I'm weird for taking the pictures and enjoying it. She is not a big supporter of this hobby


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Nice picture, nice buck!:goodjob:


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Great Buck, congratulations to him and I'm sure he thanks you as well for your interest.

The event of a kill in regard to family is almost as old as the existance of man himself. I would say it's even a part of our DNA that when a hunter returns from the unknown with a kill, to celebrate and make memories. It may be a "hobby" these days, but whether it occured in our modern times or beneath some big oak where a Paleo man man's humble shelter was the source of home, family, and comfort, it stirs those same old instincts.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Nice 8-pointer? Archery, blackpowder, shotgun or rifle?

Our firearm season doesn't start until Nov. 7. I believe that our archery season has already started.


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Apr 5, 2009)

8-pointer, took it to the check station (local taxidermist) and he said it would probably be about a 136 on the Pope and Young. 

Cabin Fever-- this was archery--his preferred way to hunt deer. Thursday was the opening of the season. He plans on hunting with his muzzle loader this year as well.

For us, it's more than a hobby, it's a great way to fill our freezer and feed our family. Most members of our immediate family just don't get it. My brother-in-law is from Idaho though, and he "gets" us.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice Deer I'm hoping to kill 6 this year.Give two for Christmas Presents.

But now I'm trying to find couple Turkeys.

big rockpile


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

IndyGardenGal said:


> Downhome--I used to go out with him but now I stay home with the kids while he's out.
> 
> I guess I've gotten so used to my mother-in-law telling me I'm weird for taking the pictures and enjoying it. She is not a big supporter of this hobby



man you got the raw end didnt ya well he got his now is your turn he can set home and show the kids the art of after the hunt (just show though unless the kids are skilled with a knife.)


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

||Downhome|| said:


> man you got the raw end didnt ya well he got his now is your turn he can set home and show the kids the art of after the hunt (just show though unless the kids are skilled with a knife.)


 Shh,Shh,don't talk so loud,some of the other wives on here might hear you. By the way,IndyGardenGal,thats a nice buck ya'll got.eb


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

EDDIE BUCK said:


> Shh,Shh,don't talk so loud,some of the other wives on here might hear you. By the way,IndyGardenGal,thats a nice buck ya'll got.eb


come on now eddie they only give so many tags per person the more venny the better right, trying to get my little girl to a hunters safty course this year so I can get her a few tags and put my crossbow in her hand and let her have at. of course he/she who kills it cleans and butchers it lol.


----------



## oakwoods201 (Dec 21, 2008)

Nice deer. Just had some fresh loin from a little 6 DH got yesterday. Tell MIL we all think she's weird for not sharing in the enthusiasm!


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Apr 5, 2009)

Downhome-I might consider going when the kids get older, but if I get free time, I usually end up spending some "me" time taking pictures for fun.

He's having it mounted, which raised some eyebrows from my friends in my choice of decor. I told them it may not be my top choice, but joked that it may work as MIL deterrent, so that's a plus


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

||Downhome|| said:


> come on now eddie they only give so many tags per person the more venny the better right, trying to get my little girl to a hunters safty course this year so I can get her a few tags and put my crossbow in her hand and let her have at. of course he/she who kills it cleans and butchers it lol.


Well,you know Im just joking,I think girls would certainly enjoy hunting and I know a few who like to hunt and if im around long enough,I want to show my granddaughters as well as my grandsons how to hunt.
Shucks,I've been trying for years to get my wife to go with me and try hunting.
Im sure as good as she likes to talk and run her mouth,it will keep me from being bored by the quiteness a secluded deer stand offers or the danger of hurting my back dragging the biggest buck I ever seen out.
I know many times in the past,I would leave my stand early in the evening,say around nine pm,just to get back to the sound of her voice once again.What could be better than having it right there in the stand with me.:grit: Just in case the "Good Lord" decides to soon call me home,these last few paragraphs are lies and im confessing them right now.I really do luv bean around my wife, especially when shes in one of those talketive moods.Don't ask how long they last,she ain't never got through with the first mood yet and its been thirty five years.Well I don't see them pearly gates yet,recon He's gunna wait a while.lol Eddie Buck


----------



## Homesteadwi5 (Mar 16, 2008)

Thats a nice buck,my wife and daughter finished hunter saftey in july,our youth deer hunt is this sat and sun,hopefully i'll have some pics to brag on too.


----------



## Homesteader at Heart (Aug 11, 2003)

Congratulations on a nice buck. Some people might not get it, but I don't get staring at a TV all day or keeping the malls in business. To each his own.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Congrats on the nice deer. 

I drive a school bus and this evening when I stopped to let a young teenage girl off at her resident, she screamed and put her hands over her mouth. I looked over in her yard in the direction she was looking and there was hanging in a tree was a very nice big doe that apparently her father must have shot with a bow. 

I told her, "I know where I'm eating supper tonight".


----------



## malfunction (Oct 18, 2009)

Your husband is a very fortunate man to have a wife that takes an interest in hunting also,My wife and I have spent many early mornings sneaking through the hickory groves hunting squirrels with a scoped 22 single shot,And I bet you know how to cook up a delicious meal of backstrap.Nice deer he got too,,why don,t he keep the kids sometime,,?????


----------

